# Salary expectations



## kate_william (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a female from USA and have a Master's in health care administration. I only have 2 years experience though. What can i expect as far as a salary package with this background?


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Whatever you get in the US, but with no tax..!


----------

